# Emissary Elixirs - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (28/6/16)

We are over the moon to be stocking one of our favourite local liquids. Emissary Elixirs from the Cape brew gourmet liquids in small batches. These have to be one of the best line of juices we have tasted to date. If you are in the area please pop into the shop and give them a try 

They are selling really quick so get them while stocks last.




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/16)

Will pull in tomorrow for a taste!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Imperator (28/6/16)

Glorious!


----------



## Stosta (29/6/16)

What have we here?! Two things really make this stuff stand out for me.

Firstly I'm sure I have seen this motto before in a not so family-friendly manner, but it works oh so well in this branding! Secondly I have a very strange obsession for the white whale with the crooked brow. This is some seriously good-looking stuff here, can't wait to taste!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

